# Nach PSN nun Hack-Angriff auf Eidos: User-Daten und eventuell Deus-Ex-Code gestohlen



## PCGH-Redaktion (13. Mai 2011)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Nach PSN nun Hack-Angriff auf Eidos: User-Daten und eventuell Deus-Ex-Code gestohlen gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Nach PSN nun Hack-Angriff auf Eidos: User-Daten und eventuell Deus-Ex-Code gestohlen


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (13. Mai 2011)

Langsam reicht es wirklich! Es ist eine solche Schweinerei geworden!! Mal irgendwo ne kleinigkeit Hacken, wird noch Toleriert, jedoch was momentan draussen abgeht ist unter aller Sau!! Immer diese fetten Hacker Kinder, die nen ganz kleinen Pimok haben und im RL nix auf die Reihe bekommen!!! Versagertypen


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. Mai 2011)

Bin schon neugierig, ob das wieder so viele Leute lustig finden, wie bei Sony.


----------



## Seeefe (13. Mai 2011)

Ich finde das garnicht mehr lustig. Hacken um eine Sicherheitslücke sichtbar zu machen find ich ok und super aber das find ich echt nur noch nervig und ärgerlich!


----------



## BabaYaga (13. Mai 2011)

Ziemlich unlustig. Fand's auch schon bei Sony nicht sonderlich witzig.


----------



## Lockdown (13. Mai 2011)

Wärs dir lieber wenn Russische "Geschäftsmänner" an deine Daten kommen ? 



Wie kommt Quellcode eines Spiels in ein Forum ???


----------



## runting (13. Mai 2011)

Und wieder einmal wird es glasklar: Daten im Internet sind NICHT sicher, egal wo! Also vor der Angabe von sensiblen Daten nachdenken. Es ist zwar super bequem mit oneKlickBuy etc., aber manchmal sollte man ein bisschen mehr Aufwand in Kauf nehmen und nicht gleich seine Kreditkartennummer oder ähnliches Preis geben.


----------



## Exinferis (13. Mai 2011)

Das wird so immer weiter gehen. Ein Wettbewerb zwischen Firmen und Hackern.
Wobei diese "Hacker" für mich einfach nur Pfeifen ohne Ehrenkodex sind. Da liegt das Geschäft im Vordergrund. Nunja, es wird sie immer wieder geben, nur wage ich mal die Prophezeiung, dass das irgendwann ein Bummerang gibt und sich ein "paar" andere zusammenfinden um dagegen vorzugehen. Ist dann zwar eine Art Selbstjustiz, aber eine die ich unterstützen würde.
Denn es gibt zwei absolute Wahrheiten im Internet. Nichts ist wirklich sicher und nichts ist wirklich anonym.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (13. Mai 2011)

Bekommen die vermeintliche sicheren Firmen eigentlich gar nichts auf die Reihe? Wenn das so verdammt leicht ist verstehe ich die Sicherheitstechniken der Firmen nicht. Oder sind einfach keine Vorhanden?


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. Mai 2011)

Nichts ist wirklich sicher.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (13. Mai 2011)

Doch, die Sachen die ich im Kopf habe und für mich behalte


----------



## christian.pitt (13. Mai 2011)

Ich find das sogar teilweise positiv:
Da dadurch andere Firmen/Foren oder sonstwas "angeregt" werden, weitere Sicherheitsmechanismen einzubauen und Sicherheitslücken zu schließen, dass soetwas nichtmehr bzw. nicht mehr so oft passiert.

Wie gesagt nichts ist im Internet sicher, jedoch kann man es sicherer machen.

Und noch eine Frage: Quellcode bei einem Spiel, ist das der gesamte Code, sprich das ganze Spiel, oder nur der Code, den es braucht, um zu modden?


----------



## Spinal (13. Mai 2011)

Tja, da kann man sich langsam wirklich fragen, wie sicher die Daten sind. Vor allem auch bei Onlineshops usw.
Man weiß ja selber nicht, wie sicher diese Seiten sind.

Wie irgendwelche "supercoolen" Kids das lustig/toll/cool finden können, dass das PSN gehackt wurde will mir eh nicht in den Kopf. Meiner Ansicht nach können das nur Idioten gut finden.
Bei Half Life 2 haben sie alle Krokodilstränen geweint, der liebe Gabe, das tolle Spiel. Alle mussten länger drauf warten. . . 

naja, mal sehen wo das noch hinführt und vor allem, wer Schuld hat, wenn mit den geklauten Daten Schindluder betrieben wird.

bye
Spinal


----------



## xenon-ch (13. Mai 2011)

wer lagert bitte schön schon source code auf einem webserver. klingt doch sehr unlogisch. 
und sonst ist ausser nem forennamen, mail und ein passwort nichts wirklich verloren.


----------



## DesmondHume (13. Mai 2011)

Was ist positiv daran, wenn Hacker mit den Existenzen von Menschen spielen? Das hat nichts mehr mit politischen Statements zu tun, denn ich wüsste nicht, was die Macher von Deus Ex jemandem angetan haben. Außer dass die Hacker es nicht toll finden, wie Hacken im Spiel dargestellt wird, aber das ist bei vielen anderen Tätigkeiten in Spielen ja auch nie realistisch.


----------



## christian.pitt (13. Mai 2011)

DesmondHume schrieb:


> Was ist positiv daran, wenn Hacker mit den Existenzen von Menschen spielen? Das hat nichts mehr mit politischen Statements zu tun, denn ich wüsste nicht, was die Macher von Deus Ex jemandem angetan haben. Außer dass die Hacker es nicht toll finden, wie Hacken im Spiel dargestellt wird, aber das ist bei vielen anderen Tätigkeiten in Spielen ja auch nie realistisch.


 
ich mein ja nicht, dass das im allgemeinen positiv ist. Nur, dass Sony oder irgendwelche andere Firmen aufmerksam gemacht werden sollten, durch eben solche gravierende Vorfälle. (siehe dazu PSN: Sicherheitsexperte unterstellt Sony Fahrlässigkeit bei Server-Sicherheit)
Denn wo kein Hacker ist, da ist auch keine Sicherheit --> könnte eben dann "jeder" machen, der sich mehr oder minder gut mit dem PC auskennt.


----------



## Creep1972 (13. Mai 2011)

Der wirtschaftliche Schaden ist bei derartigen Sauereien beträchtlich und kostet u. U. auch Arbeitsplätze. "Talent" zum hacken zu haben, ist das eine. Seine hohle Birne mal ab und an einzuschalten, dann jedoch das andere.

Jedoch frage ich mich auch, was sich Firmen wie Sony oder Ubisoft denken, wenn sie Administratoren einstellen, die aber ganz offensichtlich zu dämlich sind ihren Arbeitsplatz zu sichern und mit sensiblen Daten von Nutzern sehr lasch umgehen. Der jugendliche (heranwachsende) Hacker, ist aufgrund seiner geistigen Reife oftmals nicht in der Lage, seine Taten zu überblicken.
Statt das FBI oder andere staatliche Stellen weltweit mobil zu machen, sollte man vielleicht erstmal vor der eigenen Türe kehren und die eigenen Produkte nochmals überdenken.

Ich persönlich fände es schade, wenn Deus Ex 3 erneut verschoben wird.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (13. Mai 2011)

Hört das den gar nicht mehr auf? 
Wahrscheinlich nicht 

Hoffentlich werden da bald mal ein paar Hacker eingesperrt. Das ist ja nicht nur ein Verbrechen an den Firmen, sondern vorallem an den vielen betroffenen Menschen.
Vielleicht sollten alle Betroffenen mal eine Anzeige gegen Unbekannt machen wegen Datendiebstahl.


----------



## Seeefe (13. Mai 2011)

christian.pitt schrieb:


> ich mein ja nicht, dass das im allgemeinen positiv ist. Nur, dass Sony oder irgendwelche andere Firmen aufmerksam gemacht werden sollten, durch eben solche gravierende Vorfälle. (siehe dazu PSN: Sicherheitsexperte unterstellt Sony Fahrlässigkeit bei Server-Sicherheit)
> Denn wo kein Hacker ist, da ist auch keine Sicherheit --> könnte eben dann "jeder" machen, der sich mehr oder minder gut mit dem PC auskennt.


 
Naja es gibt Hacker die meinen einen Spaß zu erlauben/ ärgern zu können UND es gibt welche die machen es halt eben aus dem Grund den Firmen solche Lücken zu zeigen (sind net viele aber es gibt sie)

Und diese Hacker zählen bestimmt zum erst genannten.


----------



## Scorpio78 (13. Mai 2011)

Schon ne üble Sache.

Allerdings zeigt es wie "gut" Firmen mit ihren teils sensiblen Kundendaten umgeht!


----------



## hfb (13. Mai 2011)

Und dann erzählen manche Typen, digitale Distribution und Cloud seien die Zukunft.

Wer mir meine Spiele klauen möchte, muss noch ganz altmodisch physisch bei mir einbrechen.


----------



## 7upMan (13. Mai 2011)

Borkenkaefer schrieb:


> Hoffentlich werden da bald mal ein paar Hacker eingesperrt. Das ist ja nicht nur ein Verbrechen an den Firmen, sondern vorallem an den vielen betroffenen Menschen.


 
Falscher Gedankengang: Hoffentlich werden bald mal ein paar Topmanager eingesperrt dafür, dass sie derart laxen Umgang mit Kundendaten und derart schlampige Wartung der Netzwerke zulassen. Gerade die Sache mit Sony stinkt gen Himmel, wenn Du bedenkst, dass die Sicherheitslücke seit MONATEN!!! bekannt war. Abgesehen kommt es immer wieder zu Verhaftungen und Verurteilungen von Hackern, und die Strafen sind teils recht happig. 

Hackerangriffe - aus kommerziellen Zwecken - müssen verurteilt werden, aber die Unternehmen stehen in der verdammten Pflicht und Schuldigkeit, den Hackern die Arbeit so schwer wie irgend möglich zu machen!


----------



## Jack ONeill (13. Mai 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Bin schon neugierig, ob das wieder so viele Leute lustig finden, wie bei Sony.


 

Ist doch egal ob Sony oder Eidos, irgendwann reicht es mal schei.. Hacker


----------



## GTA 3 (14. Mai 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Bin schon neugierig, ob das wieder so viele Leute lustig finden, wie bei Sony.


 Haha.. wie lustig, was willst du jetzt machen ?


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (14. Mai 2011)

"Diese lose "Vereinigung" von Hackern wird mit dem PSN-Hack in Verbindung gebracht, allerdings nur von Sony selbst."


Danke dass das ab jetzt mit erwähnt wird.


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Mai 2011)

GTA 3 schrieb:


> Haha.. wie lustig, was willst du jetzt machen ?


Wahrscheinlich nichts, da Meinungsfreiheit relativ ist.


----------



## locojens (14. Mai 2011)

Das Ganze zeigt nur mal mehr warum ich keine Lust habe meine Daten auf irgendwelche Cloud-Server auszulagern. Weil  ... naja 2 Prominente Beispiele gibt es ja mit Sony +Eidos. 

Wenn solche großen Firmen es nicht schaffen ihre Server bzw. Sensible Daten darauf zu vor Fremdzugriff schützen. Wie soll das dann ein 08/15 Anbieter von "Cloud-Webspace" sicherstellen?


----------



## bulldozer (14. Mai 2011)

GameServer schrieb:


> Bekommen die vermeintliche sicheren Firmen eigentlich gar nichts auf die Reihe? Wenn das so verdammt leicht ist verstehe ich die Sicherheitstechniken der Firmen nicht. Oder sind einfach keine Vorhanden?


Tolles Kommentar... NICHTS ist sicher und es wird immer einen Weg geben jedes Sicherheitssystem zu knacken.
Und wie kommst du auf 'leicht' ? Du weisst ja nicht welcher Aufwand dafür betrieben wurde...


----------



## Raigen (14. Mai 2011)

Bei den gecrackten Seiten war wahrscheinlich kein großer Schutz dahinter ausser ein paar IF-Abfragen um SQL-Injections vorzubeugen was auch keine wirkliche Sicherheit bietet sondern es nur erschwert an die Daten heranzukommen. Möglicherweise waren die Daten noch verschlüsselt da aber dieses nicht mal bei Sony der Fall war glaube ich das kaum aber im Zeitalter des Internets ist eh nichts mehr sicher. 

Einzige Möglichkeit es den Crackern zu erschweren wäre wahrscheinlich einfach für jede Seite bei der man sich regestriert verschiedene E-Mail Addressen, Nicknames und Passwörter zu verwenden damit nicht andere Accounts auch noch betroffen sind. Dann muss allerdings auch die eigene Firewall bzw. der Virenschutz gut genug sein um Keylogger, Trojaner und Ähnliches abzuwehren da sonst die Daten genauso in Gefahr sind, was natürlich auch nicht garantiert ist da sich die Firewall nur nach bereits bekannten Viren richten kann. Ob man sich diese ganze Mühe dann noch machen will ist eine andere Frage.


----------



## Exinferis (14. Mai 2011)

Raigen schrieb:


> Bei den gecrackten Seiten war wahrscheinlich kein großer Schutz dahinter ausser ein paar IF-Abfragen um SQL-Injections vorzubeugen was auch keine wirkliche Sicherheit bietet sondern es nur erschwert an die Daten heranzukommen. Möglicherweise waren die Daten noch verschlüsselt da aber dieses nicht mal bei Sony der Fall war glaube ich das kaum aber im Zeitalter des Internets ist eh nichts mehr sicher.
> 
> Einzige Möglichkeit es den Crackern zu erschweren wäre wahrscheinlich einfach für jede Seite bei der man sich regestriert verschiedene E-Mail Addressen, Nicknames und Passwörter zu verwenden damit nicht andere Accounts auch noch betroffen sind. Dann muss allerdings auch die eigene Firewall bzw. der Virenschutz gut genug sein um Keylogger, Trojaner und Ähnliches abzuwehren da sonst die Daten genauso in Gefahr sind, was natürlich auch nicht garantiert ist da sich die Firewall nur nach bereits bekannten Viren richten kann. Ob man sich diese ganze Mühe dann noch machen will ist eine andere Frage.


 

Na na... SQL-Injection war mal eine Modeerscheinung und das Mittel von irgendwelchen Script-Kiddies. IF-Abfragen braucht man nicht um das abzufangen und jeder Programmierer der weiter als bis zu seiner Nasenspitze denken kann, fängt die ganz leicht ab.
Und bitte bitte nicht im Hacker und Cracker in einen Topf werfen. Da besteht doch ein entscheidender Unterschied.

Nun ja... Und chippy1337... Schwede, sehr jung, nicht wirklich fähig zu mehr als den Computer mit ein paar Programmen zu starten.
Dazu noch ein kleine Info: http://pastebin.com/2eTnZHkG

Umso trauriger eigentlich dass er es schaffen konnte.


----------



## Standeck (14. Mai 2011)

Machen wirs den Hackern doch einfacher und posten Kreditkarten Nr. und Bankverbindung einfach in unsere Signatur.


----------



## MG42 (14. Mai 2011)

Oohh ihr Obrigkeitsliebenden...  Wer kommt als nächstes an den Pranger?

Selber Schuld wenn sich Eidos beklauen lässt. Dumm für die ganzen Bewerber, aber warum liegen auch solch sensiblen Daten so "offen" herum.
Mit solchen Daten kann man ja evtl. einiges anfangen...


----------



## Das Daub (15. Mai 2011)

Standeck schrieb:


> Machen wirs den Hackern doch einfacher und posten Kreditkarten Nr. und Bankverbindung einfach in unsere Signatur.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (15. Mai 2011)

Standeck schrieb:


> Machen wirs den Hackern doch einfacher und posten Kreditkarten Nr. und Bankverbindung einfach in unsere Signatur.


 Gib mir eine Kreditkarte  Und meine Bankverbindung darfst du gerne haben: Spendenkonto XY auf der 08/15 Bank


----------



## frido007 (15. Mai 2011)

Ich als Sony oder Eidos würde mit den Behörden eng zusammenarbeiten (auch finanziell) und Jagd auf diese Verbrecher machen. Und sie systematisch wegsperren. Diese gehirnlosen Idioten.


----------

